# Chanting Corpse Graveyard Walkthrough 2012



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

New features this year are the penumatic ground breaker, and "Eliza" - a statue that follows TOTs with animatronic eyes.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I absolutely love this cemetery! Your use of the ghost projectors is freaking awesome! I'd love to walk through there!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The thunder and lightning effects really add to the overall spooky atmosphere.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a smashing haunt! The spectacular entrance really sets the tone!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! That is fantastic! The statue is super creepy, I need to figure out how to do that!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job! Looks amazing.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very Nice! I really loved all your ghosts in the haunt...your use of projection was awesome. I really loved the dancing ghost at the end...I would have loved to see more of that. Very cool stuff for sure....now you have to post plenty of "How I did that" threads.... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Fantastic work!!! I agree with P-5 lots of how I did that in your future!! Great job!!


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I learned a lot lurking here on the forum.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice........!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good job ..nice fog too!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool. I love the visual effects you have.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job! Especially love the GB in the beginning.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Grrrrrr! Youtube, blocked at work.


----------



## Vilessence (Dec 11, 2012)

Nicely done I like the layout and great mix of props.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

great haunt! great vid too!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job, look wonderful.


----------



## grimm-hurst (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow I am very impressed! I love all of the effects! I had to sub your channel! Great Job!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Very cool stuff. Reminds me of the Hallowed Haunting Grounds.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Did anyone else see "Eliza" as a Picasso sort of face at first?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow. There sure is a lot going on in there. Nice work!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! One of the best yard haunts I've ever seen. Fantastic layout and awesome props. All of the visuals and effects were very well executed. Fantastic job GMA! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Really nice work on this, I like the music choices a lot and the thunder/lightning effect is well deployed with the fog, and some nice 'illusion' aspects to it as well. Very atmospheric and smart use of space - thank you for sharing your haunt!


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but your haunt looks great. Do you have tutorial on how you did Eliza's eyes? They are very cool. Also, you have crypt with a scrim that you light up to show a figure behind. What kind of scrim did you use? Where did you get it? And finally did you use any special paint to allow the scrim to keep its transparent propery. 

Thanks!


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

@FoolishMortal42 - sorry, no I don't have a tutorial for Eliza. The concept is pretty straight-forward, but does involve some math. It uses two ultrasonic sensors spaced about 4' on either side of the statue. This gives two distances, which are used to triangulate the objects position. Well, actually, they are just used as row and column indexes for a two-dimensional lookup table to find the PWM value to send to the servo - all the math was done in a spreadsheet and the finalized table is loaded onto the controller. I'd be happy to share the source code (which is dead simple since it's just a table lookup), but unfortunately it was written for the SX controller from Efx-tek, which isn't made any more. The statue is your standard mannequin and monster-mud creation. Here's a video of the mechanism out of the mannequin.

The scrim for the grim reaper effect was pet-proof screen material - the heavy-duty kind of screen. From Home Depot here.
It was just painted with spray paint - nothing special. The lighting does all the work.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is one cool haunt. You did a wonderful job. How did you do the eyes?


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! That was insane! I also love the choir background... I might layer something like that into my background audio this year.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow I love your walk through! And Lighting. Especially the music, it sets the tone just right!  What kind of music did you use?


----------

